#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  theatertour met video

## ptrx

Hallo,

Kan iemand een geluidstech als mezelf wat tips geven ivm video?

voor een aankomend project moet ik vanaf een MBpro 17" met minidisplay port video uitsturen. ik wil graag een systeem uitdokteren waarbij ik in elke zaal probleemloos kan inprikken op de aanwezige beamer. op zich geen probleem, ik hoef enkel de gepaste adapters naar VGA of DVI of HDMI bij te hebben... 

addertje: hetzelfde videosignaal moet eveneens naar een drietal monitors op scene gestuurd worden. Lange afstand, dus geen DVI of VGA hiervoor maar BNC heb ik begrepen (moet toch op 50 m rekenen).

ideaal zou dus zijn: een bakje die mijn DVI signaal omzet naar VGA, DVI, en BNC tegelijk, en dan nog een bnc splittertje ertussen voor de monitors. Maar zoiets blijkt niet zo evident te zijn?

Ook: wat denken jullie dat de meest gangbare aansluiting is van beamers in theaters dezer dagen? Ik heb de indruk dat veel plekken nog steeds vooral VGA hebben?? of kan ik gerust met bvb DVI of zelfs HDMI aankomen en erop staan dat ze die voorzien? 

Nog dit: die minidisplayport naar DVI adapter is enkel DVI-D. geen gecombineerde output mogelijk (er is wel zo een dual kabel maar die is niet echt betrouwbaar)

alvast bedankt

----------


## stainz

ben nog bijna nooit tegengekomen dat er geen tulpaansluitingen op prof. beamers zaten (al dan niet in 3-voud uitgevoerd R-G-B) dus hiervoor denk ik dat ook BNC met BNC>tulp verloopje geschikt is.

----------


## ptrx

zeker, maar de beeldkwaliteit is wel minder daarmee, of vergis ik me?

----------


## ptrx

dit werd me voorgesteld:

tvone C2-2355A

een scaler, heeft alle mogelijke outputs, maar neemt een serieuze hap uit het budget. (2000 euro excl btw)

Is er geen goedkoper toestel op de markt die simpelweg DVI-D omzet naar verschillende analoge outputs? Een gat in de markt...

----------


## freek

De beste oplossing hangt af van je gewenste resolutie. Is het allemaal PAL (625, 50Hz.) dan is het een goed idee om een DA-converter mee te nemen. Je kan dan direct van firewire naar YUV of Composiet. Als je een goede kiest komt het er allebei tegelijk uit. Ik heb het zelf ook veel gedaan voor theater voorstellingen. vanuit mijn macbook via een DAC naar YUV naar de projector en dan nog op composiet naar het podium voor afkijkjes links en rechts.

Het voordeel van VGA naar de projector is dat je een hogere resolutie kan behalen. Dat hangt dus helemaal van je content af. 
Je zegt dat je geen vga kan gebruiken omdat je op bnc naar het podium wil. Maar dit lijkt me geen probleem. Je kan best wel VGA over bnc sturen, je hebt er alleen 5 nodig. (Rood, Groen, Blauw, Hor- en Vert. Sync.) Je kan vrij makkelijk RGBHV kabels van 50 meter huren. 
Wat je dus zou kunnen doen, is het signaal (actief danwel pasief) omzetten van vga naar RGBHV, dat door een versterker/splitter en dit naar de projector en podium sturen. Klinkt ingewikkeld maar is zeker goedkoper dan het huren van een scaler/scanconverter.

kortom, wat is je content, wat is je origenele resolutie, wat is de resolutie van de projector en monitoren op het podium? wat is budget, wat is je play-out programma. (handig om te weten of een DAC gaat werken.) Wil je een oplossing kopen of huren?

----------


## freek

> zeker, maar de beeldkwaliteit is wel minder daarmee, of vergis ik me?



nee zeker niet, ga er maar bij video van uit, hoe maar kabels ik nodig heb voor het signaal, hoe beter het beeld (bij analoog dan)
Ik denk dat je versteld staat van het verschil (zeker op een projector) tussen composiet (1-draads) en component (3-draads) 
Er zijn mensen die zeggen dat het verschil niet of nauwelijks verschil maakt, maar die moeten maar eens een brilletje gaan halen bij Hans.

----------


## BJD

Elke beamer ondersteund sowieso VGA.
Veelal de oudere beamers hebben geen DVI ingang.
Ik zou dus lekker voor VGA gaan.

Als je helemaal flexibel wil zijn neem je een VGA naar CAT5 convertor set mee, zodat je op elke locatie je laptop kan neerzetten waar jij wilt.
Voor de 3 schermen op de bühne zijn dan een paar mogelijheden:

1. Je legt je CAT5 naar VGA convertor op het zijtoneel en gaat vanaf daar met een VGA splitter naar de 4 schermen met VGA

2. Je legt je CAT5 naar VGA convertor op het zijtoneel en split het vanaf daar af naar 2x VGA. 1 feed naar de beamer, 1 feed naar een downscaler en via composiet naar de schermen. De reden daarvoor: VGA is een stuk fragieler en duurder dan BNC bekabeling. 

3. Het zelfde als punt 2, maar dan split je je VGA signaal al op bij je laptop.
Je CAT5 lijn gaat dan direct naar de beamer. Je moet dan wel een losse BNC vanaf de regie naar de bühne trekken. Voordeel van deze oplossing is dat als het huis de VGA tot bij de regie heeft je daar direct kan inprikken.

Het hele verhaal over CAT5 kan ook vervangen worden door een goede haspel met 5 BNC lijnen. (RGBHV)
Let er dan wel op dat je VGA uitgang van je MbP genoeg "power" heeft om het signaal mooi over de lijn te krijgen.
Anders moet je het eerst bufferen. (Met bijv: http://www.extron.nl/product/product...subtype=32&s=4)

----------


## ptrx

BJD,

dat klinkt goed, superbedankt voor de info!

ik denk te opteren voor:

laptop - VGA output - splitter - VGA naar beamer/cat5 naar scene

op scene dan de cat5 - VGA - splitter - 2 monitors

Ik tracht de splitter aan de regie te bufferen, om zo het beamersignaal te vrijwaren van kwaliteitsverlies door lange afstanden van het monitorsignaal. (ik veronderstel dat bij passieve splits dit wel invloed heeft).

Nogmaals bedankt!

----------


## BJD

Passieve split op VGA is niet gangbaar. Je split gewoon actief, in de splitter zit dan ook direct een buffer.
Waarom ga je trouwens voor CAT5 naar de monitoren op de scene?
Als ik het zo hoor is dat voor afkijk voor de spelers?
In dat geval zou ik eerder bij de laptop downscalen naar composiet video en dat via een BNC naar het podium trekken. Ik denk dat je dan goedkoper uit bent. Scherpte en kleuren zijn minder via BNC, maar voor afkijk maakt dat vaak niet uit.

----------

